
Amazon could challenge loss of $10B Pentagon cloud deal - mariuz
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/amazon-could-challenge-loss-10-193318115.html
======
ryan_j_naughton
I'm really curious how any of these cloud providers can guarantee SLAs in
times of war. How is the government vetting their ability to fulfill said
SLAs?

Sure, they can have backup power. But will they also need to harden their
buildings against bombs? Or have bunker data centers as a certain percentage
of the available supply?

Basically, whatever WWIII looks like will have unexpected aspects to it that
will likely result in a rapid deterioration of these services. Planning for
such events seems very difficult.

